# Searching for a hand meat grinder with attachments



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I borrowed my buddy's grinder and now want to get into making sausage. 

Does anyone know of a GOOD (top self) hand grinder with a full spectrum of attachments?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

These are the two styles that are commonly seen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-2...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item232d07ff62

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LaCuisine-1...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3f2bab4275


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> I borrowed my buddy's grinder and now want to get into making sausage.
> 
> Does anyone know of a GOOD (top self) hand grinder with a full spectrum of attachments?


Would that be deer sausage, from that one you got a few months back?:congrat::congrat:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I purchased a pure stainless-steel hand grinder locally from PrincessAuto (kind of like HarborFreight) that has the sausage-stuffer attachment included. They also carry sausage-stuffers and all kinds of other food-prep tools.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I was at a Pro Bass Shop today looking at their grinders and dehydrators (need fruit roll up trays for my dehydrator - its a Lem). They had several grinders to choose from, small to very large, both hand crank and electric. You might try looking at their web site.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I've been looking at them lately to, did the bacon got Canadian bacon in the cure now and thinking about sausage now, I've been looking at hand grinders there are a lot out there with a big range in price there are a couple that have a pully on so you can power them kinda leaning toward one of them, couple of problems, from the reviews I read they dont work all that well as sausage stuffers anyone with experience? Another problem is most are made in China and DAMN that bothers me, saw one american made and it was well over three hundred dollars, oh well guess I'll go back and look on Ebay again.


----------



## SammyP (Jan 17, 2014)

I have both an electric and hand grinder (#10) and used the hand crank this year to process about 50 pounds of ground deer and elk. A lot of work vs the electric, but I saw no difference in the quality of the grind. Plus it was somehow more satisfying knowing that I did it without electricity. I got the hand crank at a local hardware store and it's a basic cast body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've purchased 4 of them at estate or tag sales for around $5.00 ea with all the attachments. They are older ones like my mom used when I was a kid, but he still work well. They are the type that C Clamp to your table o counter top. Maybe this size is to small or your needs. I know Lehman Hardware in Kidron, Oh. carry ones like mine and other styles. You might ind whatyou want on their on line store.


----------

